

Thanks HN - DanielBMarkham

Thanks to all the HN'ers who helped me the other day to put together a presentation for a local code camp -- how to explain functional programming (F#) to .NET programmers who had only used imperative techniques.<p>I gave the presentation today and it went very well. Parts of it I lifted directly from the comments you guys gave me, and I made sure to emphasize the main differences you pointed out in imperative and functional programming. I especially liked the idea that functional programming is all about creating transforms.<p>If anybody would like a copy of the presentation just drop me an email. Happy to oblige.
======
jacquesm
> If anybody would like a copy of the presentation just drop me an email.

yes please...

I think you may have my address somewhere ;)

------
kashif
Yes please. email in profile

